
No One Is Supporting the Doctors - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/doctors-already-manage-alone/610249/
======
jseliger
This piece from Slate is also good: [https://slate.com/technology/2020/04/nyc-
emergency-log-coron...](https://slate.com/technology/2020/04/nyc-emergency-
log-coronavirus.html)

 _Less great: Two more of my residents are sick. COVID, of course. Even
without a test, we know. Their symptoms are familiar. My first impulse is to
be frustrated. Didn’t I tell them to keep the mask on? Didn’t I say to wipe
down the phone, or to not eat at work? I hate that impulse. It’s the same one
that leads us to ask, “What were their underlying medical conditions?” when we
hear about a young person dying. If someone was careless, that’s why they got
sick. Therefore, if I am not careless, I won’t get sick. If someone had
underlying conditions, that’s why they died. I don’t have that condition, so I
won’t die. It’s comforting, maybe, to blame a victim. It gives a sense of
control. But it’s not true._

 _My residents worked so hard to stay healthy. I know that. I wonder if I had
gotten more PPE sooner, would that have made a difference? Maybe it really is
just a matter of time till we all have it. Maybe it will be a different kind
of relief once that’s happened._

